

Ask HN: Do you use SEO tools? Which do you use? - nickfromseattle

I am launching a website and I believe SEO will be important to its success, lately I've been doing a good amount of reading on the subject.<p>Today, I saw GinzaMetrics was featured on Appsumo and realized I don't know much about the SEO tools available to me.<p>Anything you would like to share, I appreciate. Here are some starter questions:<p>What tool do you use?<p>What do you think about it? Positive experience overall, or something you could do without?<p>Does it save time/money?<p>Have you used more than 1 tool? Which do you prefer? why?
======
gauravgupta
You should definitely try the following:

1\. SeoMoz - Nice articles and posts about SEO tips and techniques
(www.seomoz.org)

2\. websitegrader.com (Seems popular but haven't used it extensively)

3\. Google Trends - See what topics are trending on Google Search and tweak
your site content accordingly. (www.google.com/trends)

4\. Google Insights - See what terms are more common during search and adjust
your site content, meta tags and titles accordingly.
(<http://www.google.com/insights/search/>)

5\. Google Webmaster Tools - Monitor your Google rankings and more.
(www.google.com/webmasters/)

6\. Monitor your page rank and presence on other high traffic websites.
(www.popuri.us)

7\. Must read blog for all webmasters - googlewebmastercentral.blogspot.com

